# TX Serving Board



## Tony (Nov 30, 2014)

Here is what I consider a serving board for snacks. II wanted to show off the awesome curly maple I got from @kasuma78. Thanks Josh! Sorry for the sucky cell phone pic. TA

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks great! Glad you are putting that maple to good use! haha I know my wife really loves the cutting board you sent us, she uses it ALL the time. Are the other 2 woods on that walnut and mesquite?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Are the other 2 woods on that walnut and mesquite?



Good deal, I'm glad she's happy and using it! Yes that is walnut and mesquite.


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 30, 2014)

Very nice - The outline looks familiar but I can't quite place it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice job on the board.One might think you are partial to NE Texas though... Or is that like area 54?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 30, 2014)

Good job Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 30, 2014)

I see the board, but where are the snacks?

Nice work!


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2014)

Gotta love Texas! Chuck


----------

